# Hog Hunting "Black River Plantation"



## ericjeeper

Do not even waste your money or time. The property is a canned hunt. With not enough hogs to even clean up their measly ear corn piles they tossed out the morning before. I took 4 friends down this week. we spent 1750$ never saw but one measly piglet. Manager acted like it was not his fault that we did not see any hogs.. heck fire it is totally fenced in.. No hogs can get out. So that must mean they have killed off more than they have restocked.
Most places you pay to hog hunt have the hogs pretty much switched over to daytime feeding.. By using electronic feeders to disperse the corn in the early morning hours.Not this place.
They told us not to be discouraged if we did not see any hogs in the morning hours.,.. We thought it was rather odd. As our prior trip to Florida, Polk City we each killed our hogs in the am.
The ground in the fenced in area does not show a massive amount of hog damage. Sure it is 1500 acres they claim. One lot of 500 and one lot of 1,000 acres. Their ad states stuff like one hog per day per hunter, no trophy fees.. blah blah blah..I seriously doubt a man could hunt that property for a lifetime and ever bag a trophy boar.
Manager complained to me "These hogs are eating me out of house and home" What the 1750 dollars we paid him for two days hunting would not cover a couple of bags of corn? Come on man..
I kept bringing up our past Florida hunt.he said this is not like Florida.. I replied that it was exactly like Florida.Both are fenced in hunts. It is up to the property owner/manager to keep enough prime game within the area to be hunted. He claimed that if he stocked a bunch of hogs it would not be "Hunting" By golly sitting in a stand (per their "rules") for 8 hours day ain't exactly hunting either.
Otherwise it is basically taking a mans hard earned money to sit in a stand for 8 hours a day. To sit and watch a few squirrels and turkeys nibble on their minimal feed piles.

I just wanted to get this out here for anyone that might have been considering a hog hunt to Black River Plantation, in New Zion South Carolina.
I would hate to see anyone else waste their hard earned money with this low class outfit.


----------



## JAXJEREMY

Sorry to hear about the bad experience.. I was going to say if you want to hunt hogs, Florida is the place. Without any trouble, you could go to just about any one of the WMA's and bag one in short order. My neighbor took a 155 pounder with his bow last year, not the biggest, but certainly not a small one.


----------



## ddhlakebound

Sorry to hear of the rip-off hunt....

Here's a couple places you could re-post your review so more will see it.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&q=Black%20River%20Plantation&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Black.River.Plantation.Sc.LLC.843-382-2200


----------



## tree md

Yeah, I'm sorry to hear that as well.

I don't know how far you are willing to travel but TX rocks for hogs. I am leaving in a week for a buddy's ranch in Jacksboro, TX. I'm meeting up with 6 other buddies from around the country to bowhunt for hogs. This will be our 6th year I think.

It is very easy to find a place to hunt in Jack county. They are overrun with hogs. Getting permission to hunt hogs is no problem if you want to do it yourself. There is also some public land to hunt there. I don't even think they require a general hunting license anymore. They used to but I think they did away with any type of licensing or restrictions for hogs as they are desperate to get rid of them. That is on private land, I believe you still need a license on public land. 

There are also outfitters and game ranches you can book if you like. If your looking for hogs I'll guarantee you will see some in that part of TX.

Best of luck on your next venture!


----------



## ericjeeper

ddhlakebound said:


> Sorry to hear of the rip-off hunt....
> 
> Here's a couple places you could re-post your review so more will see it.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&q=Black%20River%20Plantation&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl
> 
> http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Black.River.Plantation.Sc.LLC.843-382-2200



I tagged em pretty hard on the mercantile page.. Thanks for the link.. They are a buyer beware for sure.


----------



## ScottV

*No Pig*

I wish I had read your review before going there. We had almost the same experience you had. Feeders that where clogged or empty and being placed in the same spots even though they have 4000 achers of land. All in all a very disappointing trip.


----------



## discounthunter

head down to fort stewart. even with out of state tags and pass permit hotel ect. it would be cheaper. hogs everywhere.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

It's kind of sad, for many it's just become a buisness, and they have lost touch of what it really means. To me it is about being with my best friends, which includes my dogs anyday. I love watching them work, and getting out. Some guy's just want the money. To me it is what I live, and breathe the sport, and meat.


----------

